# clicking noise



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm thinking this is a diesel thing, but not totally sure. I thought I've heard it coming from some other diesels before. No foot on the accelerator, just letting it coast, I can occasionally hear a faint clicking when I am close to a guardrail, or cars, or anything else the sound can bounce off of. Just wondering what this might be. It happens much more than I notice it I'm sure, but I've only noticed it a handful of times since I got the car.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I heard this on my car at about 300-400 miles it was a dam screw in my brand new car front passenger tire. I wasn't happy. I'm not saying this is your case but this was my case for this sound.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have had both a screw and a stone caught in the tread make a sound like that.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yo Dawg you have a stone in your brand new tread of your brand new tires Dang Stone .. 

Now you's guys know why we built sound stages in our cruzens . 
we don't want to be annoyed by some dang darn dinging sound of a screw or a rock in a Tyre .. turn up the SUBS .


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yet another vote for something stuck in a tire - either benign, such as a stone in the tread, or nasty, such as a nail or screw which might hole the tire.

I'd go over each corner with my hands, being able to lift it would be wonderful, but a torch, some patience, your bare hands, and not being afraid of getting yourself dirty could ease your mind!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

It must really be getting wet there in Australia . you guys are active while we are all glued to the Blackhawks game in Double overtime .


Go Hawks .


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yet another vote for something stuck in a tire - either benign, such as a stone in the tread, or nasty, such as a nail or screw which might hole the tire.

I'd go over each corner with my hands, being able to lift it would be wonderful, but a torch, some patience, your bare hands, and not being afraid of getting yourself dirty could ease your mind!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Mine has done this since new. I think it is just something in the way the transmission downshifts.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

diesel said:


> Mine has done this since new. I think it is just something in the way the transmission downshifts.


I'm thinking this. I think it only happens after the transmission does downshift (I notice it mostly going downhill). I'll have to check for a rock though. Thanks guys!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

brian v said:


> It must really be getting wet there in Australia . you guys are active while we are all glued to the Blackhawks game in Double overtime .
> 
> 
> Go Hawks .


I thought a Blackhawk was a helicopter?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Blackhawks are a tribe of Indigenous Indians here in North America .

The Chicago Blackhawks are a professional Hockey Team and are playing in a series against the Nashville Predators to advance to the next round of these play offs and then on to the final round for the Stanley Cup ..
Blackhawk Helicopter are a twin turbine overhead propelored flying war machine with a crew of 4 or 6 and plenty of fire power the ( phalanx ) to go around . normally found with the aircavalry today although they can be utilized by Special Operations Forces ..


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

brian v said:


> Blackhawks are a tribe of Indigenous Indians here in North America .
> 
> The Chicago Blackhawks are a professional Hockey Team and are playing in a series against the Nashville Predators to advance to the next round of these play offs and then on to the final round for the Stanley Cup ..
> Blackhawk Helicopter are a twin turbine overhead propelored flying war machine with a crew of 4 or 6 and plenty of fire power the ( phalanx ) to go around . normally found with the aircavalry today although they can be utilized by Special Operations Forces ..


And the Canadiens are a professional hockey team that matters.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

VtTD said:


> And the Canadiens are a professional hockey team that matters.


Is that hockey, or ice hockey, they are different games as one uses padded clothing and one doesn't?


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

VtTD said:


> I'm thinking this is a diesel thing, but not totally sure. I thought I've heard it coming from some other diesels before. No foot on the accelerator, just letting it coast, I can occasionally hear a faint clicking when I am close to a guardrail, or cars, or anything else the sound can bounce off of. Just wondering what this might be. It happens much more than I notice it I'm sure, but I've only noticed it a handful of times since I got the car.


Mine has done this as well since new; always when coasting and only for a short period at certain speeds. I can faintly hear it with the windows rolled up as well, and usually only when going downhill. I'm not sure what it is, but it doesn't worry me. My completely unproven hypothesis was something with the fuel system, perhaps injectors or HPFP.


----------

